# Brazilian Orient Limited Edition - World Time



## dekkardnexus5 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,

I'm posting some pictures of the Orient Limited Edition World Time - 46HLE0001 - Exclusive for Brazil

It was made for the 35th anniversary of the Brazilian Orient's plant. Those are numerated units, with unique features:

- Very precise calibre - 46H52 - used in the Orient Star Royal line - Factory rated it as -5s / +5s /day

- Sapphire with Anti-reflexive coating

- Numerated and limited units: my was number 55/579

- World time and power reserve complications

- Price around US$ 1.000,00, much higher than usual in Brazil, where Orient's price are around US$ 100,00

Pictures:


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

do you guys think that worth the money? you can buy much famous watches with that money...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Paulb said:


> do you guys think that worth the money? you can buy much famous watches with that money...


Famous doesn't necessarily equate to being value for money.

If dekkardnexus5 thinks it's worth it then it's worth it.

Orient's might start at $100 but you wouldn't get a similar designed & featured model for that, let alone a special limited edition.

I think it's great that companies like Orient are looking to upgrade their product, and also build their customer base in other areas.

Enjoy your watch, dekkardnexus5, wear it in good health.

Thanks for posting the pics, it looks a beauty.


----------



## dekkardnexus5 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's a mechanical watch, very precise and with complications: Power reserve and world time (the inner ring marked 1-24 turns along the day, showing the time for each country). I think it worths the money.

You can buy a "famous" watch with that money, but not a mechanical with those complications and -5/+5 s/day specs.


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Those Brazilian Orient watches are a Beauty :man_in_love:

Love the one that They call Poseidon :to_become_senile:


----------



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice classical looking design. I also like the fact you can see the insides of the watch from the back.

This is a similar model they are selling at the moment. Not quite as nice as yours though.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

7ygixop said:


> Very nice classical looking design. I also like the fact you can see the insides of the watch from the back.
> 
> This is a similar model they are selling at the moment. Not quite as nice as yours though.


this one looks superb!


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

jezz59 said:


> 7ygixop said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice classical looking design. I also like the fact you can see the insides of the watch from the back.
> ...


Agreed, it looks superb. I don't think I've seen anything that colour before.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

7ygixop said:


> Very nice classical looking design. I also like the fact you can see the insides of the watch from the back.
> 
> This is a similar model they are selling at the moment. Not quite as nice as yours though.


Do you know where that can be bought, just did a quick search and couldn't find it?

edit: Found it


----------

